# Windows 7 x86 / Blu-Ray / Windows Media Player



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. Dezember 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen.

Habe gerade bei uns im Laden versucht auf einem Samsung Notebook (R620-Aura T6500 Seone) eine Blu-Ray wiederzugeben, leider ohne Erfolg.
ausser dem Windows Media Player (Windows 7) ist keine weitere Wiedergabe-Software (vor-)installiert. Als ersten Lösungsweg habe ich das Windows 7 Codec Pack von Shark007.net installiert, trotzdem ist der Player nicht in der Lage die Scheibe abzuspielen, das Media Center möchte ebenfalls nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dem Ray das laufen beibringen kann, evtl. ohne weitere Player installieren zu müssen?


----------



## µ|V_2814 (31. Dezember 2009)

Blu-Rays kannst du derzeit nur mit teuren Abspielprogrammen abspielen. Kostenlos gibt es kein Programm das so was kann. 
Hier ein Demo Version, mit der du ein paar Wochen Blu-Rays anschauen kannst. Blu-ray / DVD Software Player - CyberLink PowerDVD - DVD Wiedergabe der Luxusklasse


----------



## kelevra (1. Januar 2010)

Wie µ|V_2814 sagt, musst du eine Abspielsoftware wie Cyberlink PowerDVD oder Intervideo WinDVD installieren, um BlueRay abzuspielen.

Wenn das Notebook ein BlueRay-LW hat, dann ist aber vom Hersteller normalerweise zumindest eine abgespeckte Version einer Software dabei. Sonst macht das LW keinen Sinn.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. Januar 2010)

Genau das ging mir ja auch durch den Kopf. Warum stattet Samsung das Gerät mit einem BL-Laufwerk aus und legt dann (zumindst in der Vorinstallatio9n) keine Software bei? Relativ sinnfrei.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (2. Januar 2010)

Habe jetzt eine Testversion von PowerDVD 9 installiert, nach Registrierung läuft jetzt alles einwandfrei.

Schade das Samsung es einem hier so schwer macht.


----------

